# Have no /dev/sde anymore

## JanErik

I now have only sda, sdb, sdc (hard disks) and sdd (CF reader). No sde file at all, which used to be my USB disks. They are detected and show up in dmesg though. I have upgraded udev to 145, could that be related?

----------

## VinzC

I rarely upgrade udev and am running with sys-fs/udev-141-r1. You might try downgrading it as well.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I see that USB disks are now named "udXXX". See its name through dmesg  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

It must then be a >=udev-145 feature, right?

----------

## xaviermiller

Probably. I am under ~x86/~amd64 ;-

----------

## VinzC

Hmmm... I wonder how such device renaming works through hal and desktop environments. I guess we shouldn't need to recompile nor reconfigure anything at all, I mean it should be totally transparent. Is it?

----------

## xaviermiller

I have no idea. As I use automatic mounts (through /media folder), I don't care  :Wink: 

----------

## JanErik

Seems to work again after a reboot. Also added Inotify to kernel as required by udev-145.

And it did enlist as hde in dmesg, still does.

----------

## drescherjm

That is probably why I did not have a /dev/dvd with udev-145 as well. After playing with it for a few minutes I gave up and removed udev from my package.keywords

[EDIT]

Maybe not:

```
jmd0 package.keywords # zgrep NOTIFY /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

```

[/EDIT]

----------

## pelelademadera

i masked >=udev-141-r1. it dont detect my disk

----------

